# Boarding NJ



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm am looking into adopting a horse but I need to find an affordable (and adequate) facility close to the Budd Lake, NJ area 07828 area code.

Does anyone know of any places (under $300/month) 

Its a tough price but I couldn't find anything online so far.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That may be a tough one...boarding is so darn expensive around here!

How close to Budd Lake? I found this ad on Craigslist...but it's up by Newton.

***Reliable Care for your Horse(s)***

Good luck !


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you for the info! I'll check it out!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Ecco...

I was trolling through Craigs List again this morning and found one closer to you, in Roxbury, which sounds pretty nice...

2 stalls avail at private farm


----------



## eccodecco (Dec 10, 2010)

thank you that place looks like an really good deal


----------

